

Founders Book - ryangilbert
http://founders.cc

======
coryl
Any sample content? I'll probably buy it but I just wanted to know the format,
the type of questions, or even if this is just an aggregation of content
already out there. Thanks

~~~
ryangilbert
email me at foundersbook at gmail dot com and I'll send you a sample chapter!
sorry for the inconvenience.

~~~
coryl
I'm honestly too lazy to email you so I'll just buy it, but the fact that you
don't have samples ready to go or on the sales page concerns me.

------
ryangilbert
I apologize for not having a sample chapter up on the site. I have one ready
right now and it will be on the site soon.

If you'd like to see if before then email me at - foundersbook at gmail dot
com and I'll send it your way!

------
ipedrazas
Have you considered other formats like mobi? not a big fan of PDFs

